# red bumps on pleco



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

On my pleco, there are strange red bumps on him that weren't on him before.
one is on his tail, the other one is on his throat. And I think I saw one forming on his head. They look sorta like pimples.
If someone can tell me what this is, it would be appreciated.


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

Check out this link: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080108095933AATyVjw

I just googled your problem and found this. I've never seen it before but if it looks like this then your pleco has ick.


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for the link, the bump on his head looks like the one on mines, I haven't seen little specs on his fins or body yet though like normal ick.

I will go ahead and give the tank some ick drops.


----------

